# Sanding edges on speaker cabinet



## qingcong (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm making a guitar cabinet and I need to sand down the edges and corners evenly. What kind of tool is best for this type of job?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

qingcong said:


> I'm making a guitar cabinet and I need to sand down the edges and corners evenly. What kind of tool is best for this type of job?


If it's that critical, use a block of wood and sandpaper.












 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if shaping the corners with a router bit would be better, then just sand to smooth them a little.


----------



## qingcong (Jan 17, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> If it's that critical, use a block of wood and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking there was a more efficient method, no?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

qingcong said:


> I was thinking there was a more efficient method, no?


That would depend on how minimal a sanding you want to do. You could use a router and a radius bit as suggested already, but that may not leave a very smooth finish. You could try a ROS if you can control it properly. Or, you may want to use a block plane, file or a rasp.

We're back to a block and sandpaper, which does a real nice job and won't go all crazy on you.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would def go with a router, then sand.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*...*



jack warner said:


> i would def go with a router, then sand.


+1 ...much faster and easier.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

qingcong said:


> I'm making a guitar cabinet and I need to *sand down* the edges and corners evenly. What kind of tool is best for this type of job?


It all depends on how much you want to take off from the corners and edges. If you want a round-over the router works best but if you just want to knock down the edges a sanding block is the tool.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The choices range from a big stationary high sp grinder loaded with 40 g,which is pretty dang efficient,haha........to a block of wood with some 220 on it.Just sayin,without a little better description its a bit subjective don't you think.

Guy walks in shop......."here can you sand this off a little"?

Whats the first question you're gonna ask him?

Answer:What finish(grit)do you want to end with?This and how much needs to be cut(sand/grind)is the criteria.

If he came in and asked about shaper(router) profiles the discussion would be different.BW


----------



## qingcong (Jan 17, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> The choices range from a big stationary high sp grinder loaded with 40 g,which is pretty dang efficient,haha........to a block of wood with some 220 on it.Just sayin,without a little better description its a bit subjective don't you think.
> 
> Guy walks in shop......."here can you sand this off a little"?
> 
> ...



I see. I know nothing about woodworking, so my questions clearly reflect that. It sounds to me like the router + sandpaper is my best bet. I need to round off a good amount, and using just sandpaper will take forever. If you've ever seen a Marshall 4x12 cabinet, they have very rounded edges and corner. That's kind of what I'm going for.


----------

